# Which Taurus, short 5 shot 357



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a Taurus Revolver it is a short "dont know the length" 357 magnum 5 shot is this the 605? This was one of my dads guns before he passed and I am just curious about what I should get out of it in trade in? It is Nickel finish and has maybe 25 rounds through it.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Pictures?

Check the Taurus Website?

Check GunBroker.com for values.

Jeff


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Resale values are kind of low on most Taurus products. I would just keep it if it was my Dads. Good luck with it.


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

Baldy said:


> Resale values are kind of low on most Taurus products. I would just keep it if it was my Dads. Good luck with it.


I hope everyone doesnt think I am just getting rid of my dads stuff LOL this was a gun he purchased not long before he died and it had no real value to him other than a pistol to do its job so I am not really emotionally vested in it. I am keeping most of his guns, his browning Sweet 16, and all his black powder weapons, His 7 mm, and his OLD!! 243 but this taurus really means nothing to me nor did it mean anything to him.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

My 605 was under $300 new. I have no idea what a used one goes for as I don't buy used protection guns.

My reccomendation is take it to the range and shoot it before deciding whether or not to sell. You just might find you like it.

You can practice with .38Spl and carry .38+P or .357. At 20 feet or closer point of impact vs. point of aim will be close enough whichever is loaded.

125 Gr. Win White box will yield 770~ FPS and 125 Gr. .357 1100+ Fps.

they are good revolvers and fit trouser or coat pockets just fine.

You indicated your Dad bought it to do a job. It can perform the same job of protection for you. If you already have a good protection gun then of course it is redundant.


----------

